# Indian Eyebrows



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 17, 2006)

I have noticed that most Indian women have perfect eyebrows. I don't think it's because they all get them threaded (or however you say it) because I don't think they all do. Like, the shape is soooo nice. It's not really thick or anything and they are long, as in across. I can't really name a bunch of people as examples except the girl that plays Neela on E.R., Parminder Nagra. She also played in Bend It Like Beckham. I have a thing for eyebrows and I just really like Indian eyebrows. 

Since I'm new, I don't really know if this has been talked about or not, but what are ya'll's favorite eyebrow shape?


----------



## luxotika (Sep 17, 2006)

Do you have any photos that you can post?


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 17, 2006)

I have to find some more, but this is Parminder Nagra.


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 17, 2006)

*sweetone* has nice eyebrows from the pictures I've seen. If you go to her myspace and click on Mishti, her sister, she also has nice eyebrows.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 17, 2006)

those are beautiful eyebrows ... mine are so thin and puny






i want the long winged eyebrows that i see on everyone else. i might have to get that eyebrow transplant that's being talked about in another thread


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 17, 2006)

i loooooooove asians' eyebrows! they're always so perfect. i LOVE sassychix's!


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 17, 2006)

sassychix has AMAZING eyebrows! so does bronze_chiqz btw. I want eyebrows like theirs, but I can only get that effect if I get them threaded, which my town doesn't offer.



It's not only South Asian girls who have those great brows, but I've noticed a lot of Middle Eastern ladies having that same type of shape and "finish" - I think it's due to having thick dark hair, which is both a blessing and a curse...

edit:

I've always loved this Bollywood actress's brows:


----------



## Mina (Sep 17, 2006)

I have very light and thin eyebrows...ur right about asian eyebrows. iam not into complain abt mine.


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow...all those eyebrows are so beutiful and perfectly shaped.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 17, 2006)

oh wow those are really nice eyebrows.


----------



## Becka (Sep 17, 2006)

gorgeous brows! i really do think most Indian girls get them threaded, and as well as having perfect arches to begin with they prolly have had thicker brows their whole lives so they're able to maintain the look. A lot of us who have had thin brows for so many years can't grow them back thick any more, I think the trick is to never go thin in the first place really


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 17, 2006)

I think that they all mostly have there eyebrows threaded as it was india that started of threading, or so i heard but im pretty sure they started it off. I would love eyebrows like them, im half indian but there not as full or thick


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 17, 2006)

They are really nice!

Mine are shaped like that too.


----------



## pieced (Sep 17, 2006)

I've gotten the compliment a numerous time son my eyesbrows, I don't know why it is, but I just pluck then, and I did have it threaded when I was in India, but I think I do just a good job at it. maybe it's an Indian, Arabic thing...


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I too am a lover of how the brows of most Indian/Pakistani/Bangoli women are shaped. I believe their hair is more dense. A friend of mine (Dina) has these awesome brows.

I'm sure having a great threader can't hurt either.


----------



## make79 (Sep 17, 2006)

They do have nice brows. My mom has thin brows and had them threaded and they looked soo much thicker.


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 18, 2006)

I was reading something about threading and it said that it was also done in Egypt. Whenever I get time, I will post a picture of my eyebrows (our camera broke so I will have to use my camera phone). I work hard at having perfect eyebrows, that and I like doing them and other peoples.


----------



## geebers (Sep 18, 2006)

There is definitely some truth to that. I would say that I like my eyebrows a lot - and I always had compliments on the shape - even when unplucked and bushy.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Sep 25, 2006)

thanxx mehrun!!Well try applying castor oil for faster growth every nite.Mine had gone thinner couple of years back due to over plucking but then i re-grow them for 4 months!!!! It wuz unruly,bushy n messy n i wuz holding myself frm doin anything to it .And then i get em' threaded.Till now, im maintaining the shape n 2 yrs back, i started to fill my brows with MAC Coudory/Carbon with MAC 266 brush.I tink this has enhanced more of my eyebrows n elongate them at the end!(b4 that i wont fill or draw my brows)

I luc Salma hayek's brows!


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 25, 2006)

I said I would put pics of my eyebrows on here so here they are. Sorry about looking soo bad, I didn't do my makeup ( overslept). These were taken with my camera phone.


----------



## Lia (Sep 25, 2006)

I think it's because of the dark+thick hair ... I have thick eyebrows , but since my hair isn't true black, it doesn't show that dark - but still looks very good (it only need sometimes a bit of filling with e/s)


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 26, 2006)

i am indian, and my friend always compliments on how i have a natural arch to my eyebrow, but the annoying thing about my brows are that the hairs are REALLY LONG, which annoys me, because that means my brows get messed up quickly, i always have to make sure they are "brushed" into shape if you know what i mean...


----------



## Humeira (Sep 26, 2006)

here'a pic of my eyebrows..I love my eyebrows ..I think they're in very good shape I alwayz get compliments


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 26, 2006)

I usually have to fill mine in. (maaann...those are horrible pictures I took..I should take them off) I think mine have a nice shape in real life but the pictures made them look kinda funny.. When I get a hold of a camera, then I'll post some real pictures of myself sometime, probably on the FOTD


----------



## Mina (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG am so jelous..i don't have this kind of shape...mine eyebrow are very thin..i do get compliment for my long lash. so no complain...


----------



## deedah72 (Sep 27, 2006)

What does it mean to have your eyebrows threaded?


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 27, 2006)

Ohho thankyou I am indian. I pluck instaed of thread. I think you grow your eyebrows, dont tweeze, wx or touch them let them grow and go to get them tweezed. Maybe you can find a local; indian beauty salon. There should be one, bridal shops ,etc.


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm soo obsessed with my brows, but I recommend Castor Oil! It does help, I have been using it for around 3 weeks and there is definite difference. Mind you, I do not have a problem with growing them, it's just the fact, I have always wished that they would be thicker and darker in colour.

HTH!

Deedah72, it's basically string hooped around the strand of hair and pulled to get a sharp precision, I think.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 8, 2006)

Humeira, I'm SO crazy jealous over your brows! Mine have no arch, nothing! Your brows are perfect! Love'em!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is mine


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Humeira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here'a pic of my eyebrows..I love my eyebrows ..I think they're in very good shape I alwayz get compliments WOW nice brows


----------



## Shaima (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm arabian but i have long and thick brows!


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok, I finally bought a new camera and here are my eyebrows...


----------



## Asma jee Indian (Oct 30, 2012)

indians have perfect eyebrows..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Asma jee Indian (Oct 30, 2012)

most beautiful..indian eyebrows.. dis is mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

